# Dying hair from red too brown.



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 21, 2006)

I had my hair colored 4 weeks ago, a light brown base with bright red highlights, which looked great for the first week then the color just came out and it faded to an orangey shade.

I had a color refresher put on on monday and it didn't come out red it turned out ginger.

I've decided to put a brown semi permanent on to cover up the orange, should a semi cover up well?
And how long should I wait before I use the semi as it hasn't even been a week since the last color I had put on?

Please help girls I'm scared I will make it worse (first time with an home colorant)


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 19, 2006)

Was the salon job a permanent or a semi?  If it was permanent then you can use a semi (although it will fade out and you may be stuck with ginger hair again), if it was semi then wait another couple shampoos for it to fade more before going over it with a semi again.

Semipermanent hair dyes aren't that harsh, so as long as your hair is in decent condition they can be used rather frequently.  (Try to find one with low ammonia or no ammonia just to be safe).

Also, if you are trying to get rid of the reddish, then opt for an ashen brown as it has slight greenish undertones which will cancel out the red.

And dont be scared.  Hairdye is fun! (Says the girl who has been selfdying since grade 7)


----------

